# أما أعدائي أولئك الذين لم يريدوا أن املك عليهم فأتوا بهم إلى هنا واذبحوهم قدامي



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 يوليو 2011)

*أما أعدائي أولئك الذين لم يريدوا أن املك عليهم
فأتوا بهم إلى هنا واذبحوهم قدامي



زعم بعض الكتاب من غير المسيحيين أن المسيح الوديع المحب طلب من تلاميذه أن يذبحوا أعدائه عند قدميه!! متخذين من قوله: " أما أعدائي أولئك الذين لم يريدوا أن املك عليهم فأتوا بهم إلى هنا واذبحوهم قدامي " الذي ورد في مثل العشر وزنات، حجة على أنالمسيحية ديانة قتل ودم وعنف؟؟!! 

والسؤال هنا هو: هل هذا ما تعلم به المسيحية؟ 

وهل كان مثل هذا الأسلوب هو أسلوب الرب يسوع المسيح؟ 

وهل كان هو ملكاً أرضياً له سلطان على تنفيذ حكم الموت على أحد ليقول مثل هذا القول؟ 

وهل كان لدى تلاميذه من القوة والسلطان على تنفيذ مثل هذا القول؟!

ولو نفذ الرب يسوع المسيح هو وتلاميذه مثل هذا القول فماذا كان يحدث لهم؟! 

والإجابة هي أن المسيحية هي ديانة المحبة والقداسة والكمال وليست ديانة قتل وسفك دماء وليس كما يزعم هؤلاء؛ فيوصف الله في الكتاب المقدس بالمحبة: " ومن لا يحب لم يعرف الله لان الله محبة " (1يو4 :8)، وكانت الوصية الجديدة التي أعطاها لنا الرب يسوع المسيح هي: " وصية جديدة أنا أعطيكم أن تحبوا بعضكم بعضا. كما أحببتكم أنا تحبون انتم أيضا بعضكم بعضا " (يو13 :24). كما قال أيضاً: " هذه هي وصيتي أن تحبوا بعضكم بعضا كماأحببتكم " (يو15:12)، وأيضاً: " بهذا أوصيكم حتى تحبوا بعضكم بعضا " (يو15 :17). ونادى بمحبة القريب والجار " تحب قريبك كنفسك " (مت22 :39)، والتي فسرها في مثال السامري الصالح بأن قريبي هو الذي يصنع معي الرحمة (لو10 :29-37) أيا كان جنسه أو لونه أو دينه. كما قال أيضاً: " أحبوا أعداءكم. باركوا لاعنيكم. أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم. وصلّوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم " (يو5:44)، " سمعتم انه قيل عين بعين وسن بسن. وأما أنا فأقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر. بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحوّل له الآخر أيضا " (مت5 :43و44). 

والقديس بولس يقول: " لا تجازوا أحدا عن شر بشر. معتنين بأمور حسنة قدام جميع الناس. أن كان ممكنا فحسب طاقتكم سالموا جميع الناس لاتنتقموا لأنفسكم أيها الأحباء بل أعطوا مكانا للغضب. لأنه مكتوب لي النقمة أنا أجازي يقول الرب.فان جاع عدوك أطعمه. وان عطش فاسقه. لأنك أن فعلت هذا تجمع جمر نار على رأسه. لا يغلبنك الشر بل اغلب الشر بالخير "(رو12 :17-21)، " انظروا أن لا يجازي احد أحدا عن شر بشر بل كل حين اتبعوا الخير بعضكم لبعض وللجميع " (1تس5 :15)، والقديس بطرس يقول: " غير مجازين عن شر بشر أو عن شتيمة بشتيمة بل بالعكس مباركين عالمين إنكم لهذا دعيتم لكي ترثوا بركة " (1بط3 :9). 

هذه هي المسيحية وهذا هو تعليم المسيح المحب الوديع والذي يقول عنه الكتاب: " الذي إذإِذْ شُتِمَ لَمْ يَكُنْ يَشْتِمُ وإذ تألم لم يكن يهدد بل كان يسلم لمن يقضي بعدل " (1بط2 :23). وعندما أراد أثنان من تلاميذه أن تنزل نار وتهلك قرية للسامريين بسبب رفضها له ولتلاميذه وبخهما بشدة يقول الكتاب: " وأرسل أمام وجهه رسلا. فذهبوا ودخلوا قرية للسامريين حتى يعدوا له. فلم يقبلوه لأن وجهه كان متجها نحو أورشليم. فلما رأى ذلك تلميذاه يعقوب ويوحنا قالا يارب أتريد أن نقول أن تنزل نار من السماء فتفنيهم كما فعل إيلياأيضا. فالتفت وانتهرهما وقال لستما تعلمان من أي روح أنتما. لأن ابن الإنسان لم يأت ليهلك أنفس الناس بل ليخلّص " (لو9 :52-56). وعندما استل بطرس سيفه وحاول الدفاع عنه عندما جاء رؤساء اليهود ومن معهم للقبض عليه قال له الرب يسوع المسيح: "رد سيفك إلى مكانه. لأن كل الذين يأخذون السيف بالسيف يهلكون. أتظن أني لا أستطيع الآن أن اطلب إلىأبي فيقدم لي أكثر من اثني عشر جيشا من الملائكة " (مت26 :52و53).

كما نادى بالكمال: " فكونوا انتم كاملين كما أن أباكم الذي في السموات هو كامل " (مت5 :48)، وكان جوهر العهد الجديد هو القداسة " لنكون قديسين وبلا لوم قدامه في المحبة " (أف1 :4)،" بل نظير القدوس الذي دعاكم كونوا انتم أيضاً قديسين في كل سيرة " (1بط1 :15). 

هذه هي المسيحية ديانة الحب والقداسة والكمال والتي لا يمكن توصف بأنها ديانة عنف وسفك دماء كما يزعم هؤلاء الذين يفسرون كلام الكتاب المقدس على هواهموبحسب فكرهم!!

كما أن الرب يسوع المسيح كان في نظر اليهود معلماً ونبياً يلتف حوله الناس ليستمعوا إلى تعاليمه ويتتلمذوا على يديه ولم يكنملكاً أو والياً أرضيا ولم يكن له أي وظيفة أو سلطان دنيوي، وبرغم أنه كان له السلطان على الطبيعة وعلى كل شيء بلا حدود ككلي القدرة، فقد مارس سلطاناً روحياً فقط لأنه جاء " لكي يطلب ويخلّص ما قد هلك " (لو19 :10). وكانت اليهودية تحت الحكم الروماني القوي الذي لم يكن يسمح لأي يهودي باستخدام القوة، بل وكان غير مسموح حتى لمجلس الشيوخ اليهودي، السنهدرين، أن يقضي بقتل أحد، وعندما قال بيلاطس لليهود عن المسيح:" خذوه انتم واحكموا عليه حسب ناموسكم "،وكانوا ينوون قتله قالوا لبيلاطس: " لا يجوز لنا أن نقتل أحدا " (يو18 :31). وقد حدث في أيام الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه أن قام بعض الجليليين بثورة ضد الرومان " خلط بيلاطس دمهم بذبائحهم" (لو13 :1). وقد ذكر المؤرخ اليهودي يوسيفوس (36–100م) أحداث عديدة مثيلة بهذا الحادث أنظر:

(J.W. 2.9.2-4 [2.169-177]; Ant. 13.13.5 [13.372-73], 18.3.1-2 [18.55-62]; 18.4.1[18.85-87]).

كما ذكر سفر أعمال الرسل كل من ثوداس ويهوذا الجليلي الذين فعلا مثل ذلك وهلكوا، يقول الكتاب: " لأنه قبل هذه الأيام قام ثوداس قائلاًعن نفسه انه شيء. الذي التصق به عدد من الرجال نحو أربع مئة. الذي قتل وجميع الذين انقادوا إليه تبددوا وصاروا لا شيء. بعد هذا قام يهوذا الجليلي في أيام الاكتتاب وأزاغ وراءه شعبا غفيرا. فذاك أيضاً هلك وجميع الذين انقادوا إليه تشتتوا " (أع5 :36و37). أنظر يوسيفوس: Ant. 8.7.5 (8.198), 20.5.2 (20.102).

الآن وبعد هذا العرض؛ هل كان يمكن للرب يسوع المسيح أن يفعل مثل هذا الفعل المزعوم الذي لا يليق لا بسموه وعظمة تعاليمه عن المحبة والقداسة والكمال ولا يتفق مع السياق التاريخي؟! 

إذا ماذا كان يقصد المثال؟ 

والإجابة هي أن الرب يسوع المسيح كان صاعداً إلى أورشليم الصعود الأخير وكان يمهد لاقتراب صلبه وموته وقيامته وصعوده إلى السماء، في حين كان تلاميذه يتوقعون ظهور ملكوتاً أرضياً يسود فيه على جميع الأمم منجبل صهيون في هذا التوقيت، بل وبمجرد وصوله إلى أورشليم، خاصة وأنهم قد فهموا من قوله: " توبوا لأنهقد اقترب ملكوت السموات " (مت4 :17)، إن ملكوت الله والذي تصوروا أنه سيكون ملكوتاً أرضياً قد اقترب. وكان هذا الملكوت في نظرهم، كيهود أصلاً، هو أن يملك المسيح ملكاً أرضياً ويسود على كل العالم من جبل صهيون، لذلك قال لهم هذا المثل ليطرد من ذهنهم فكرة أنه سيكون ملكاً أرضياً وأن هذا الملكوت المتصور بل والمزعوم كان وشيكاً.

وفي هذا المثل يوضح حقيقتين هما: الأولى أن الرب يسوع المسيح سيذهب ويتركهم ولن يقبل أن يكون ملكاً أرضياً، فقد حاول اليهود، بعد إشباع الجموع بخمس خبزات وسمكتين أن يتوجوه ملكاً ولكنه رفض" وأما يسوع فإذ علم إنهم مزمعون أن يأتوا ويختطفوه ليجعلوه ملكا انصرف أيضا إلى الجبل وحده " (يو6 :15)، لذا كانوا سيرفضونه ثم يدانون بسبب هذا الرفض. والثانية هي أن المؤمنين يجب أن يسلكوا بحسب وصاياه ويعملوابالمواهب التي يعطيهم إياها والتي صورها لهم بالوزنات، وبدأ الإنجيل المثل بقوله: " وإذ كانوا يسمعون هذا عاد فقال مثلا لأنه كان قريبا من أورشليم وكانوا يظنون أن ملكوت الله عتيد أن يظهر في الحال ". 

وراح يكمل من خلال المثل عن رفض اليهود له ودينوتهم بسبب ذلك: " فقال. إنسان شريف الجنس (أي ذو مكانة اجتماعية عالية - كأمير مثلاً) ذهب إلى كورة بعيدة ليأخذ لنفسه ملكا ويرجع ". هذا المثل استوحاه الرب يسوع المسيح من حدث تاريخي حقيقي حدث في أيامه عندما ذهب هيرودس وأرخيلاوس بالفعل إلى روما في ذلك الزمن، كما يذكر المؤرخ اليهودي يوسيفوس(Josephus, Ant., 14:14; 17:9) ليأخذا ملك من قيصر ملك روما فأعطاهما ذلك. 

" وأما أهل مدينته فكانوا يبغضونه فأرسلوا وراءه سفارة قائلين لا نريد أن هذا يملك علينا ". وقد حدث هذا بالفعل عندما أرسل شعب أرخيلاوس سفارة (أي مندوبين وسفراء عن الشعب) إلى قيصر شاكين له أعماله الوحشية ورافضين ملكه. وحينمارجع أرخيلاوس من روما أنتقم منهم بالذبح. ولكن الرب يسوع المسيح هنا يتكلَّم عن اليهود ورؤسائهم ورفضهم أن يملك عليهم كملك سمائي روحي،" إلى خاصته جاء وخاصته لم تقبله" (يو1 :11)،" قال لهم بيلاطس أأصلب ملككم.أجاب رؤساء الكهنة ليس لنا ملك إلا قيصر " (يو19 :5)، فقد كانوا هم يفكرون في ملك مادي فاني وهو يتحدث عن ملكوته السماوي الأبدي الذي لا يفنى.

ولكن الربيسوع المسيح هنا يشير إلى نفسه وإلى صعوده إلى السماء ومجيئه الثاني في اليوم الأخير، وإلى ما سيحل على اليهود من عقاب إلهي وشيك بسبب رفضهم له وصلبه الذيسيتم تنفيذه على أيدي الرومان وليس على يدي الرب يسوع المسيح.

" فدعا عشرة عبيد له وأعطاهم عشرة أمناء وقال لهم تاجروا حتى آتي ". والمنا الواحد عملة يونانية تساوي 100 دراخمة (درهم)، ربما تساوي خمس جنيهات إنجليزي وربما تساوي أجر ثلاثة شهور خدمة. وقد قصد بهم الرب يسوع المسيح المواهب الروحية التي يجب أن يعمل بها المؤمنين كقول القديس بطرس: " ليكن كل واحد بحسب ما اخذ موهبة يخدم بها بعضكم بعضا كوكلاء صالحين على نعمة الله المتنوعة " (1بط4 :10)،وقول القديس بولس: "فانه لواحد يعطى بالروح كلام حكمة. ولآخر كلام علم بحسب الروح الواحد. ولآخر إيمان بالروح الواحد. ولآخر مواهب شفاء بالروح الواحد. ولآخر عمل قوات ولآخر نبوة ولآخر تمييز الأرواح. ولآخر أنواع ألسنة. ولآخر ترجمة ألسنة. ولكن هذه كلها يعملها الروح الواحد بعينه قاسما لكل واحد بمفرده كما يشاء " (1كو12 :8-11). 

وعاد الملك بعدما حصل على الملك وجاء يوم الحساب: " ولما رجع بعد ما اخذ الملك أمر أن يدعى إليه أولئك العبيد الذين أعطاهم الفضة ليعرف بما تاجر كل واحد. فجاء الأول قائلا يا سيد مناك ربح عشرة أمناء. فقال له نعما أيها العبد الصالح. لأنك كنت أمينا في القليل فليكن لك سلطان على عشر مدن. ثم جاء الثاني قائلا يا سيد مناك عمل خمسة أمناء. فقال لهذا أيضا وكن أنت على خمس مدن. ثم جاء آخر قائلا يا سيد هوذا مناك الذي كان عندي موضوعا في منديل. لاني كنت أخاف منك إذ أنت إنسان صارم تأخذ ما لم تضع وتحصد ما لم تزرع. فقال له من فمك أدينك أيها العبد الشرير. عرفت إني إنسان صارم آخذ ما لم أضع واحصد ما لم ازرع. فلماذا لم تضع فضتي على مائدة الصيارفة فكنت متى جئت استوفيها مع ربا. ثم قال للحاضرين خذوا منه المنا وأعطوه للذي عنده العشرة الأمناء. فقالوا له يا سيد عنده عشرة أمناء. لاني أقول لكم أن كل من له يعطى. ومن ليس له فالذي عنده يؤخذ منه. أما أعدائي أولئك الذين لم يريدوا أن املك عليهم فأتوا بهم إلى هنا واذبحوهم قدامي " (لو19 :11 -27). 

ومن خلال هذا المثل يوضح الرب يسوع المسيح لتلاميذه أنه ستكون هناك فترة ليست قصيرة بين تكميل خدمته بصلبه وموته وقيامته وصعوده وبين عودته من السماء ومجيئه الثاني في نهايةالأيام، وهذه الفترة غير معلومة لآلاف بل عشرات أو مئات الآلاف من السنين كما قالالرب نفسه " ليس لكم أن تعرفوا الأزمنة والأوقات التي جعلها الآب في سلطانه" (أع1 :7). 

وقد ركز الرب يسوع المسيح على هذه الفترة، فترة ما بين صعوده ومجيئه الثاني، كما شرح لهم حقيقة الملكوت الآتي وما يجب أن يكون عليه المؤمنين فيما بين صعوده ومجيئه الثاني وكيف يكونوا مؤهلين للحياة الأبدية في هذا الملكوت الأبدي. ومن ثم فهو يشرح للمؤمنين كيف يسلكوا كمسيحيين وكيف يعملوا بمواهبهم الروحية ومكافئتهم كل واحد بحسب عمله، يوم أن يجلس الملك على كرسي الدينونة ليدين الأبرار والأشرار من خلال مثال الذين تاجروا بالوزنات: " فجاء الأول قائلا يا سيد مناك ربح عشرة أمناء. فقال له نعما أيهاالعبدالصالح. لأنك كنت أمينا في القليل فليكن لك سلطان على عشر مدن. ثم جاء الثاني قائلا يا سيدمناك عمل خمسةأمناء. فقال لهذا أيضا وكن أنت على خمس مدن".

وعقاب الذين احتفظوا بمواهبهم دون أن يستخدموها، من خلال العبد الذي احتفظ بوزناته دون أن يتاجر بها، فأخذت منه " خذوا منه المنا وأعطوه للذي عنده العشرة الأمناء ". وعقاب الذين رفضوا المسيح وملكوت الله الذي نادى به. هذا العقاب الذي كان على وشيك الحدوث، والذي تم فيهم حرفياً أيضاً عندما ثار اليهودضد الرومان، مدفوعين بهوس ديني متطرف جداً، وتصوروا أنهم قادرين على حربهم، بلوهزيمتهم، ولم يحسبوا أي حساب للجيش الروماني القوي الذي كان يحكم على كل دول حوضالبحر المتوسط وجزره بقبضة حديدية لم تستطيع الفكاك منها دول كبرى مثل مصر،وتصوروا أنهم قادرين، وهم مجرد ولاية لا يزيد عدد سكانها عن ثلاثة مليون نسمة، علىمواجهته وهزيمته وطرده من بلادهم!! فجاء هذا الجيش وحاصر أورشليم فيما بين سنة 68 وسنة 70م ودمر المدينة وأحرق الهيكل وأهلك أكثر من مليون نسمة من سكانها، كما يذكر المؤرخ اليهودي يوسيفوس في كتابه" حروب اليهود"، وذلك بسبب الحصار الذي دام حوالي ثلاث سنوات وموت الكثيرون جوعاً وعطشاً وبسبب الأوبئة التي انتشرت في المدينة وما حدث من قتل لعشرات، بل مئات، الآلاف من جنودها وسكانها على أيدي الرومان الذين أحرقوا المدينة والهيكل.وهكذا تم ما قاله عنهم الربيسوع المسيح متنبئاً بفم الملك المذكور في المثل: " أما أعدائي أولئك الذين لم يريدوا أن املك عليهم فأتوا به مإلى هنا واذبحوهم قدامي ". هذا هو قصد المثل ومضمونه وجوهره. 

القمص عبد المسيح بسيط*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 أبريل 2014)

*ديدات يستعرض الايه باسلوب ساخر​*[YOUTUBE]9sA0XdnnrYQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------

